# Always bead for inside corners?



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've never used a bead for an inside corner. I do take great care to pack any voids with mud before and allow it to dry I tape . My work seems to hold up better than all the drywall jobs I see in starter home.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

begal, 

Are you referring to paper-faced metal corner bead? I'm trying to imagine how you would be attaching metal-only bead to an inside corner.

I've always used paper tape on inside corners.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

begal said:


> Do you always use a metal bead for inside corners? I have been doing a few just by filling it with mud. Or will it crack?


I'm trying to figure out how you ended up with those 2 options. I would never use metal bead for inside corners, and I would never just fill with mud - it will crack. Use paper tape on inside corners.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm talking about the inside corner bead has a metal in it. It's easier to just fill it with mud. I've got a lot of corner because i'm dry walling ceiling joists. Another $4 for each joists. So you do every corner? There are lots of small corners i didn't even consider.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, this still makes no sense. Maybe a picture. There is no corner bead on ceilings either, only paper tape in corners. No, you can't use only mud.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

are you talking about something like this?



while most mudders do not use inside corner bead (from what I have seen), I have been on some jobs where it was used. When I asked why, the taper said it makes for a really nice straight corner (and it does). While some guys can do a great job with just tape and a flat knife, some guys use inside corner knives, and some guys use bead. 
trust me, I'm the guy that would be using inside corners because I don't do enough mudding to get really good at it. It helps make up for my lack of skill in the discipline.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

OK, I guess that makes some sense  I would normally recommend using an inside corner knife regardless. Even though many pros discount them, they work very well, especially if you don't do taping for a living. Personally I don't think the corner bead above would save much time because you still have to embed the tape the same way and you still have to use the corner knife the same way. Really the drywall itself should be straight, and the above isn't much different from just a piece of paper tape. But whatever floats your boat!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

We use 'Original Straight Flex' in inside corners---it is a bit more expensive than paper but you end up with a straight corner--


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> We use 'Original Straight Flex' in inside corners---it is a bit more expensive than paper but you end up with a straight corner--




works especially well for other than 90 degree corners, like knee wall corners, 
where the corner trowel is useless


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> OK, I guess that makes some sense  I would normally recommend using an inside corner knife regardless. Even though many pros discount them, they work very well, especially if you don't do taping for a living. Personally I don't think the corner bead above would save much time because you still have to embed the tape the same way and you still have to use the corner knife the same way. Really the drywall itself should be straight, and the above isn't much different from just a piece of paper tape. But whatever floats your boat!


the way I have seen it done is with a straight knife into the corner from each side. No corner knife. You don't need one because the bead is the corner.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You need the corner knife for the same reason with corner bead as with paper tape. Paper tape forms the same 90 degree angle. What the corner knife does is allow you to mud both sides at the same time. If you use the straight knife, they do the left side one day, and the right side the next day. This would be the same with corner bead, because the issue is that the knife disturbs the mud on the other side.

I'm talking about the corner bead you showed above.

I think there is other corner bead that doesn't need to have mud in the middle of it at all, so straight knives are fine because the strokes won't overlap in the middle. (Strait Flex?)


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

No Coat makes an inside corner bead but it's pretty pricy, I also think Trim Tex makes one. I have never used inside corner but I can see some advantages.


----------

